# Riding School in South Lanarkshire



## L97 (22 April 2014)

Hi, I was wondering if anyone could recommend a riding school in South Lanarkshire? The closer to East Kilbride the better. I am a complete novice, who would like to learn how to ride because I would love to work with horses. Not looking to learn how to jump or anything fancy. Just how to ride a horse well. Thanks.


----------



## View (22 April 2014)

Ooh, my old neck of the woods.

The first places that I would look at are Busby (Wester Farm, Busby) and Lethame House in Strathaven.  Busby is definintely still going strong from it's website, but Lethame House doesn't have a website itself, so honestly not sure.


----------



## ISHdaft (22 April 2014)

Lethame unfortunately shut down a few years ago now  Roundknowe farms ment to be quite good though


----------



## Jingleballs (23 April 2014)

I hated Roundknowe - I started riding there and soon left - very disorganised, horses not suitable and lesson often taught by unqualified children.  Shame Burnbank in Strathaven isn't open as a riding school any more - I loved it there!

It's not local by try somewhere like Houston near SNEC - very good instructors there.


----------



## starry23 (13 June 2014)

A bit late to the party here but my thoughts: 

Quite honestly I wouldn't touch Roundknowe with a barge pole. They used to have a fab instructor but by the looks of their website she has left. I rode there for a while and left after I was put on a horse who was, quite frankly, dangerous and should not have been used in riding lessons. I wouldn't say it would be a nice place to learn.

Busby are ok but I have to say that I think your best bet would be Hazelden near Newton Mearns/Eaglesham. It isn't much further from EK than Busby. I had group lessons at Busby and actually bought a horse off them, I did like them but the lessons I've had at Hazelden were of a better quality and I think if you are looking to start off then they would be your best bet. For me Busby were fine for a bit of horsey fun rather than learning to ride.


----------

